# $456.76AUD Legal Action Against a Suit Maker



## Syrubis (Jan 14, 2015)

Awhile ago I made this journal about my situation, after that I managed to get in contact with her and she agreed to making a new one, but since then I've been unable to reach her. I'm not sure about how to handle getting this resolved, and I know paypal doesn't involve itself in things to do with FA. Can someone offer me a bit of advice?



> So a few months back I coughed up $456.76AUD, which is around $370USD, for a partial suit off furbuy. You can see my winning bid here:
> 
> https://www.furbuy.com/auctions/1060362.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

Try artists_beware on Livejournal


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jan 14, 2015)

First of all, does Paypal really not refund peoples money just because it has to do with FA? Also, this was on Furbuy, not FA.

Secondly, what she did is totally unacceptable and custom suit or not, you should just demand a refund and take your business elsewhere.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd be demanding a refund and I'd be posting this shit anywhere I can.
Who knows how many people she's lied to?


----------



## Misomie (Jan 14, 2015)

Bidding on Furbuy is a legal contract that your seller broke. Paypal does deal with refunds but you have a limited amount of time so look into it asap.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 14, 2015)

If you purchased the suit with a paypal invoice, you should be covered. if you sent the fursuiter the money with paypal directly, it's will be more difficult. But follow Misomie's advice and get on the ball with Paypal asap.


----------



## SoloraGoldsun (Jan 14, 2015)

Dude, don't be worrying about "causing trouble for her" at this point. She has been very unprofessional and clearly has no place in the business if this is how she treated you. You're a customer who paid money for a good and are entitled to a refund if it's not provided. Don't try to give her the benefit of the doubt. She's failed you enough times. Take your business elsewhere and contact Paypal about getting your money back. You need to be assertive. It is your right!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

SoloraGoldsun said:


> Dude, don't be worrying about "causing trouble for her" at this point. She has been very unprofessional and clearly has no place in the business if this is how she treated you. You're a customer who paid money for a good and are entitled to a refund if it's not provided. Don't try to give her the benefit of the doubt. She's failed you enough times. Take your business elsewhere and contact Paypal about getting your money back. You need to be assertive. It is your right!



This
That is a shitload of money to drop on something and then shrug off. Do not back down at this point.
Remember, you have a TIME LIMIT on when you can open up a dispute with Paypal!!!!

I would be INFURIATED if someone fucked around on me when I spent $370 on something


----------



## Syrubis (Jan 14, 2015)

I am pretty mad, but I won the auction in late august and didn't even know I wasn't going to be expecting my suit until late december? When I went out of my way to track her down, and she insisted she'd been trying to reach me (despite the fact she had my email and FA details.) and I did check on paypal briefly for the records of my payment, but I've made A LOT of payments since then and can only find one partial payment of 150USD (184AUD), the deposit I'd paid when I first won. I'm going through all my records again and hoping I find it.

I'm not the first person she's done it to, either. Her (profiles), multiple, are full of angry people that have paid her money and not received their goods. If I'd known at the time, I never would have bid, but I was completely oblivious until I tracked her down in December. 

I absolutely hate causing a fuss, lack of spine if you will, but it really is a hell of a lot of money to just throw away. At the same time, though, she's been civil when I noted her, just now she's out of contact again, and I've seen countless posts to her asking her to reply to other peoples notes, and people demanding refunds.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd be demanding a FULL refund through Paypal.
Fuck "causing a fuss". This is a scam.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey. Numnutz. BEING NICE AND POLITE IS HOW THEY BULLSHIT PEOPLE INTO WAITING MORE AND GIVING UP. This is how scammers WORK. They politely tell you "oh I'm sorry I'll get right on it" and then they fuckin' don't. 

Just file a police report for crissakes.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

I wouldn't put it past some scammers to "mail out" your item and then "get it back, damaged" and "promise to make you a new one" so that they can get over that Paypal time limit for a dispute.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 14, 2015)

If the transaction is more than 180 days old, I'm afraid OP is out of luck.


----------



## Syrubis (Jan 14, 2015)

> Thank you for registering your complaint about this transaction. Unfortunately, this type of transaction is not eligible for PayPal dispute resolution. We encourage you to continue to work directly with your seller, as we have found that many misunderstandings reach amicable solutions through communication.






> If the transaction is more than 180 days old, I'm afraid OP is out of luck



Looks like I already am. I'll have to put the pressure on her, instead. I've never been in this kind of situation before, handled it pretty poorly.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

Syrubis said:


> Thank you for registering your complaint about this transaction. Unfortunately, this type of transaction is not eligible for PayPal dispute resolution. We encourage you to continue to work directly with your seller, as we have found that many misunderstandings reach amicable solutions through communication.
> 
> Looks like I already am. I'll have to put the pressure on her, instead.


Please take it to artists_beware on Livejournal. That is the go-to place for scam reports.

http://artists-beware.livejournal.com/


----------



## Syrubis (Jan 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Please take it to artists_beware on Livejournal. That is the go-to place for scam reports.
> 
> http://artists-beware.livejournal.com/




Doing so now. Thanks for the link~


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

http://heads-and-tails-fursuits.tumblr.com/post/85165753075/scam-alert

No problem
Go through your credit card if you have to. I'd suggest reporting her to FurBuy as well


----------



## Syrubis (Jan 14, 2015)

The apparently ruined suit after being given to her partner
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14723152/

Her old fursuiting account, check out the comments
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/stitchedtogo

Her "new" account
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/megaraxwolf


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 14, 2015)

Then quit talkin. Go do it.



Taralack said:


> If the transaction is more than 180 days old, I'm afraid OP is out of luck.



Not for a police report. However--if it's out of country, THEN OP is fucked.


----------



## Syrubis (Jan 14, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Then quit talkin. Go do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for a police report. However--if it's out of country, THEN OP is fucked.



I'm all the way down under, sitting in a roo's pouch. :\

Contacting furbuy, will try paypal again, too. Keep poking till I find a soft spot, I s'pose.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 14, 2015)

Also leave a highly negative feedback score on her furbuy.


----------



## Syrubis (Jan 14, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Also leave a highly negative feedback score on her furbuy.



Definitely! Try to warn off any potential buyers.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 14, 2015)

Syrubis said:


> I'm all the way down under, sitting in a roo's pouch. :\
> 
> Contacting furbuy, will try paypal again, too. Keep poking till I find a soft spot, I s'pose.



Paypal is no good. It's outside their dispute time. 
Furby is the only way.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

Here's a checklist for OP:
- Post on Artists_Beware.
-- If other users have been scammed by this seller, this will bring them out of the woodwork and the push will be that much greater.
- Report to FurBuy
- Report to FurAffinity
-- If she's making sales on FA and is scamming literally hundreds, she needs to have that brought to a standstill. There's no guarantee the staff will do anything, but they HAVE locked down accounts until sellers have paid up before.
- Report to Paypal
-- You've done this so far and you've discovered that you're past the 180 days for a dispute, that's not the end of the rope though.... which brings me to:
- Report to your credit card
-- Report to your credit card this transaction and see if they can assist you in getting a refund
- Attempt to contact the seller on FA
-- The seller has been active today and there's no excuse for not getting her ass in gear.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 15, 2015)

I have forwarded this thread to FA admins.


----------



## Syrubis (Jan 15, 2015)

Taralack said:


> I have forwarded this thread to FA admins.



Thank you, it's really appreciated!


----------



## SoloraGoldsun (Jan 15, 2015)

It doesn't matter how civil she was. I don't care if a person says "I'm  stealing your money." in a nice voice or a mean one. The point is that  they're stealing your money! Whatever you do, don't let yourself be guilted into backing down. You have my support!


----------

